# A folding Book Rack



## BarbS (Jan 6, 2012)

Since I got my lathes, I haven't done a lot of flat work, but here is a simple project of half-laps I did at my grand daughter's request for Christmas. She kept stealing her mother's metal cook-book stand, so now she has one of her own.

[attachment=922]


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2012)

Oooooh I like that. A lot. :yes: 

Thanks for contributing to this section Barbara. I appreciate you.


----------



## phinds (Jan 6, 2012)

clever design ... thanks for posting


----------



## CodyS (Jan 7, 2012)

nice work! How did you cut the joints?


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 7, 2012)

I agree with Paul. Very clever design. I'm sure that's going to get a lot of use.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 7, 2012)

I agree with the very nice design-I hope the wife does not see it, my honey-do list seems insurmountable already.:cray:


----------



## BarbS (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks, everybody. It's not an original design, but when one was requested I searched for images and found a single photo of this one, had to set the dimensions and build myself. It is 1/2" BB ply, cut in half-laps for joinery. The only tricky part was in the length of the folding stopped support. I assembled the frames and just held it up to reasonable elevations, and cut a middle piece to length to fit into the slots, and still fit to the top bar when it was folded flat.
My grand daughter took a minute to figure out what it was, her mother said, but she loves it. She's quite the book worm. Made a little mirror for her little sister, who kept saying, "She Made This?" ha. Success!
[attachment=995]


----------

